# Lynx Golf



## telinbrid29 (Jun 10, 2017)

At 72 I started playing golf again, but had to buy a second hand set. I bought a set of lynx Black Cat for a silly price but minus a seven iron.  I have played for over 50 years and found these for me, the best irons I had ever played with.

I wrote to lynx Golf and told them how good I thought they were I mentioned how I had bought them cheap less a seven iron.  My email was rewarded by the CEO of the company arranging a brand new seven iron to be sent to me.

How good a company is that? thank you lynx that was not expected.


----------



## mscott020 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi

I'm pleased to hear that. Sounds like great customer service.

I had a custom fit at my local club this morning, with the intention of buying a new set of Taylor Made M2 irons. After going through the usual look at my swing etc., the pro suggested the new Lynx #BB irons.  I was completely amazed to add 40 yards to my current 6 iron, beat the M2, and was the straightest hits I'd seen for a long while.  I've ordered a set of irons, but I've never really heard of Lynx, so was worried about after care and how long they'll last.


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 31, 2018)

Added 40yds to your six iron is incredible ... however probably more down to poor original set and/or incredibly strong lofts on new irons.

BTW. 40yds more is not much use if your spin has reduced to 1500rpm to achieve that distance (which is usually the byproduct of strong lofted irons)


----------



## user2010 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wonder if they(Lynx) gave him a Boom Boom2 driver with heated head cover?


----------

